# Substitute for barley flour?



## motherbirth (May 9, 2008)

I have a cake recipe that calls for barley flour, which I can't find near me. I can't do wheat, but I can have spelt. Can I use spelt instead? Any other flours other than wheat/corn/potato that I can use?


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I think it should work fine with any flour- spelt and barley probably have about equal amounts of gluten (which helps hold baked goods together- gluten free recipes tend to be more complicated to compensate for this) so you should be able to substitute spelt for barley without any trouble.


----------

